# [Wireless] Netgear WG511 v2

## MrCoYoTe

Bonjour,

Voilà cela fait maintenant 4h que je cherche sur internet comment installer cette carte qui commence a me pompé l'ai violent. j'ai trouvé ces tutoriaux 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Building_a_Wireless_Access_Point_With_Gentoo ainsi que plusieurs post sur le forum, mais aucun n'a réussis a m'éclaircir.

C'est la première fois que j'install un périphérie PCMCIA donc peut être que ça vient de la directement..... enfin j'en sais rien.

donc j'ai activer le suport de prism dans mon kernel activer tout ce qui est écrit dans le tutorial, j'ai emerge prism54-firmware, et lorsque je fais modprobe prism54, dmsg me renvoi prism45: Unknow symbol request_firmware.... pourtant le firmware est bien installé.....

Cette carte  ne s'allume même pas, je me demande si la v2 made in china est bien un chipset Prism54.... 

J'ai aussi trifouiller sur http://prism54.org/, mais comme je bloque sur sur modprobe..... 

SVp help me je commence a pété les plombs avec cette carte Wireless

J'oubliais, je ne trouve pas ma carte wifi dans lspci.... jpense que c'est normal si j'ai pas activé le module.... enfin jle dis on sait jamais

----------

## laharl

Avant de parler de la partie WIFI, as tu installé/activé le support PCMCIA ?

----------

## MrCoYoTe

Oui c'est activé comme écrit dans le guide d'instalation de gentoo http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/2005.0/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

----------

## kwenspc

argl il me semble en effet qu'il y a des problèmes sur cette série (le chip fonctionne différement de la première version, pas mal de chose ont changés). en tout cas après recherche je me suis décidé il ya peu pour le Netgear WG511T (chip atheros très bien supporté)

c'est bien une WG511 la tienne? (et non pas WG5111 je crois pas que ça existe  :Wink: )

si tu peus encore le faire échange là avec la WG511T qui marche à merveille!

----------

## laharl

Si tu fais 

```
# cardctl ident 
```

ça donne quoi ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Je crois qu'il faut hotplug d'installé (à confirmer, voir les howto).

Autre point à vérifier: les V2 et V1 (dont j'étais l'heureux possesseur il y a peu et qui marchait nickel en prism54) sont différentes niveau chipset il me semble.

----------

## MrCoYoTe

cardctl ident me renvoi no such device

----------

## MrCoYoTe

oui hotplug est installé

----------

## laharl

As-tu lancé cardmgr (a la main ou au démarrage de la machine) ?

----------

## MrCoYoTe

lorsque je lance cardmgr, il me dit 

cardmgr[12443]:no sokets found !

Je supose que c'estr un problème au niveau du noyau alors ?

----------

## blasserre

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Je crois qu'il faut hotplug d'installé (à confirmer, voir les howto).
> 
> Autre point à vérifier: les V2 et V1 (dont j'étais l'heureux possesseur il y a peu et qui marchait nickel en prism54) sont différentes niveau chipset il me semble.

 

il me semble également que la V2 n'est pas une prism et nécessite ndiswrapper  :Confused: 

----------

## expl0rer

Si ta carte affiche joyeusement MADE IN CHINA, tu peux laisser tomber le support kernel du prism car c'est un prism avec softmac qui est pas pris en charge, il ne te reste que les ndiswrapper avec la procédure qui va bien, et donc ca implique pas de wardriving ....

C'est la maladie des prism en ce moment j'en ai fait trois d'affilé avant de trouvé une made in taiwan avec le vrai prism.

----------

## kwenspc

il semblerait que cette carte ne soit pas supportée (chip Prims GT) --> http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz

(j'ai lu que des cartes de ce type ce sont retrouvées avec des chip Marvel...c'est pas pareil que Prism GT ça?)

et quand bien même tu arriverais à la faire fonctionner tu n'auras pas accès aux fonctionalités avancées pour pouvoir utilise Aircrack, kismet etc...   :Confused: 

[edit]

conclusion : tu peus soit échangés ta carte (si tu le peus) sinon tu la jettes ^^

[/edit]

----------

## laharl

 *MrCoYoTe wrote:*   

> lorsque je lance cardmgr, il me dit 
> 
> cardmgr[12443]:no sokets found !
> 
> Je supose que c'estr un problème au niveau du noyau alors ?

 

Possible, tu as bien activé PCMCIA ?

Edit: ya quand même pas mal de commentaires pour dire que ta carte n'est pas supportée, donc...

----------

## MrCoYoTe

Pt1 mias suis maudit  :Sad:  j'ai essayé avec ... j'ai plus en tet le nom, le logiciel qui permet de prendre les drivers windows, mais ça me mettais une erreur quand je loadais le driver

EDIT: ndiswrapper

voici la config de mon noyau http://mrcoyote.homelinux.org/config oui c'estz bien activé non ?

Sinon ça me fait chier quoi d'aller la rendre mais si ya pas d'autre solutions..... quel chipset est ce ???? j'ai lu aussi que y'en a a qui c'était du marvel....

----------

## kwenspc

te prends pas la tête, si tu as moyen de la changer fais le sinon tu vas le regretter un peu quand même   :Confused: 

perso je te conseille la WG511T toujours chez Netgear mais il yen a d'autres. Simplement avec celle là tu seras sûr d'avoir tout ce qu'il faut.

Un très bon driver (madwifi), toutes les fonctionalités (à toi le wardriving  :Wink: ) etc...

(la WG511T est à 50 euros à peu de chose près)

----------

## MrCoYoTe

Mais il n'y a vraiment pas de possibilité ? parceque ça me fait chier quand même puis la WG51T à l'ai pas mal mais est plus chère !!! déjà est ce que ma config kernel est ok pour pouvoir détecté mes cartes pcmcia ???

----------

## Adrien

Salut!

Que donne un dmesg sur ta carte, histoire qu'on sache de quel chipset il s'agit?

Donc pas sûr mais il me semble que c'est du TI aka de_la_merde.

Si c'est le cas:

```
# emerge acx100
```

Tu ne pourras pas monter un AP avec une carte à base de chipset TI, ou qui tourne avec ndiswrapper (enfin je crois pas pour ndiswrapper).

J'ai essayé avec une carte TI, ça marche pas (ou pas pour l'instant) cherche pas plus loin.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MrCoYoTe

Euh peut etre que je connais pas très bien dmesg, mais comment veux tu que je te dise ce que ça donne sur ma carte? si jconnais pas ou est ce qu'elle est détecté en tout cas je peux te dire que si je la branche et que je fais un dmesg, il me renvoi rien....

----------

## MrCoYoTe

Bon j'aimerai quand meme réussir a l'installer avec ndiswrapper, j'ai pris le driver .inf qu'il y a avec le CDROM fourni je l'installe comme suit: ndiswrapper -i WG511v2.INF ensuite je fais ndiswrapper -l pour savoir si c'est bien installer et ça me renvoi wg511v2 invalid driver........

----------

## blasserre

 *MrCoYoTe wrote:*   

> Euh peut etre que je connais pas très bien dmesg, mais comment veux tu que je te dise ce que ça donne sur ma carte? si jconnais pas ou est ce qu'elle est détecté en tout cas je peux te dire que si je la branche et que je fais un dmesg, il me renvoi rien....

 

bah upload nous le dmesg quelque part et balance le lien au pire poste le ici (j'ai dit ça moi ?)

et un lspci aussi j'ai un doute sur le no sockets found (je me demande si ton controleur est en ordre de marche)

on fera le tri  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

nan c'est pas un chip TI bon sang : c'est soit Prism GT soit un obscur chip Marvel (d'après certains).

Et d'après ce que j'ai pu voir sur le net cette carte est absolument pas supporté sous nux sauf en passant par ndiswrapper qui est franchement la solution dernier recours et ce juste pour "avoir" le wifi (et encore...). comme dit plus haut : adieu les fonctionalités avancées etc...!!!

la WG511T est certes plus cher mais bon au moins j'ai un matos full supported! 

(sinon t'as les ipw2200G de chez intel mais c'est du mini-pci et t'as pas accès encore une fois à tout ce que tu veux...aircrack refuse de marcher dessus par exemple pour certaines attaque, sinon le mode monitor est valable. elle coute que 25 euros à peu près)

souvent sous linux pour avoir du matériel supporté et bien il faut y mettre le prix

----------

## MrCoYoTe

le dmsg c'est simple il n'y a rien dedans, enfin j'ai fais sans faire exprès un dmesg -c parceque je voulais savoir comment faire justement pour renvoyé le dmsg de la carte, et maintenant j'ai beau débranché rebranché la carte wifi rien a faire il n' y a rien dedans pour le lspci :

http://mrcoyote.homelinux.org/lspci c'est le résultat de la commande

----------

## MrCoYoTe

oui kwenspc, mais justement ce que j'ai lu sur le net c'est pas très clair, il y a juste un ou 2 site qui disent que c'est du marvel sinon les autres parament c'est bien du chipset prism

Sinon jvais voir si mon père veut la prendre pour son laptop sous windows mais bon ça m'étonnerai, et je mevois mal aller au magasin dire " J'aimerai changé prendre la WG511T car elle est compatible linux et celle ci non" le type va me répondre " Fallais regardé avant" .... pourtant j'avais regardé, je voyais partout WG511 parfaitement reconnu etc... fais chier quoi

----------

## kwenspc

hum bon j'ai regardé ta config du noyau déjà c'est sur que t'auras pas de support PCMCIA si tu met aucuns drivers (mets les tous car je ne sais pas quels drivers est compatible avec du CardBus Texas Instruments ... je pencherais pour Yenta mais bon dans le doute hein)

[edit] pourquoi voudrait tu qu'il t'envoit chier le gas du magasin? si il est serieux il reprendra celle là et voudra bien faire un échange (avec bien évidemment une rallonge si besoin est). [/edit]

----------

## MrCoYoTe

Oki je les ai tous mis en mode *, ça compile, y'en a pour 45min avec un 850mhz :s

Merci à tous de m'aider ...

----------

## kwenspc

45 min? 

houlà faut pas forcément faire un make dep clean avant chaque compil du noyau dans ce cas.

Sinon (pour plus tard) : renseignes toi sur distcc pour compiler en distant sur une machine beaucoup plus puissante.

----------

## MrCoYoTe

Oui je vais me renseigné c'est une bonne idée surtout que j'ai 3machines sous gentoo chez moi dont 2 athlon 2600+

----------

## MrCoYoTe

Voilà la compilation est fini j'ai reboot sur mon new noyau, lorsque j'enlève et que je remet la carte wifi dmesg ne me renvoi rien du tout, ai je un module a lancé???? bref au cas ou voici le résultat de dmesg http://mrcoyote.homelinux.org/dmesg

cardctl ident c'est pareil ça me renvoi tjrs rien..... et mon lspci n'a pas changé http://mrcoyote.homelinux.org/lspci et voici ma nouvelle config kernel... http://mrcoyote.homelinux.org/config

----------

## MrCoYoTe

personne pour m'aider?

----------

## Adrien

Pour le support PCMCIA t'as mis en dur ou en module?

Si c'est en module, regarde les noms des modules dans les rubriques d'aide du noyau et ajoute les ensuite à /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

----------

## MrCoYoTe

en dur....

----------

## MrCoYoTe

Je suis en train d'essayer de recompiler mon noyau avec tout ce qui a raport avec le pcmcia en module, pour les loadé 1 par 1 et peu etre trouvé une anomalie qui pourrait m'amener a savoir pourquoi lspci ne voit pas ma carte

----------

## Enlight

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Salut!
> 
> Que donne un dmesg sur ta carte, histoire qu'on sache de quel chipset il s'agit?
> 
> Donc pas sûr mais il me semble que c'est du TI aka de_la_merde.
> ...

 

Les môts me manquent, mettre un simple v2 et changer le chipset bande de [censuré] du [re-censuré], hé oui, victime inside!

----------

## MrCoYoTe

J'ai réussis l'install tout fonctionne je suis connecté dessus, je metterai comment j'ai fait demain car la je suis un peu fatigué

----------

## endrazine

[quote="MrCoYoTe"]J'ai réussis l'install tout fonctionne je suis connecté dessus, je metterai comment j'ai fait demain car la je suis un peu fatigué[/quote]

Hello,

meme carte, meme m****, mais pas de solution :/

aurais tu la gentillesse de poster ta solution ?

Thx,

endra-

----------

